# Titanic Bezel



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Roy, are the four 'screwheads' on the Titanic real screws or decoration?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think they are decoration.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks, Roy.


----------

